

Having lost $468M in Bitcoins, Mt. Gox files for bankruptcy protection - prajjwal
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/02/having-lost-463-million-in-bitcoins-mtgox-files-for-bankruptcy-protection/

======
Hermel
And still they are only providing vague information. "We have lost Bitcoins
due to weaknesses in the system" could mean anything - from theft to improper
storage. Are they hiding something? Or don't they know themselves how they
lost them?

Publishing the relevant addresses would help a lot in explaining everything.

------
return0
Well, it's not _that_ much ...

